# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  لطفا به RUP نگویید متدولوژی !!!

## Modifier

*لطفا به RUP نگویید متدولوژی*

*methodology* *یعنی روش شناسی.*

*method یعنی روش*

*آخه یعنی چی الکی برای خودتون اسم میزارید تازه اینقدر بکار میبرید که میشه عرف جامعه.*

*توی کدوم مرجع معتبری در تعریف RUP از کلمه methodology استفاده شده.*

*RUP === روش* 
*RUP === فرایند*
*RUP ===* *محصول فرایندی*

*این سه تعریف بیشتر جا ها هست که هر سه هم با هم فرق میکنند.*
*(برای اطلاع بیشتر برید بخونید)*

*ممنون*

----------


## رضا عربلو

RUP is a Proccess

----------


## babak_bsn

بله کاملا درسته،RUP متدولوژی نیست. بعضی از منابع از UML به عنوان یک نوع متدولوژی یاد می کنند . شاید این باعث میشه اکثرا  RUP رو هم متدولوژی بدونن !

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بعضی از منابع از UML به عنوان یک نوع متدولوژی یاد می کنند .


اونی که UML را متدولوژی معرفی میکنه، اصلا منبع نیست!!

----------


## babak_bsn

سلام
نظر شما در مورد این تعریف چیه:
a software industry standard methodology for blueprinting the semantics of  computer 
systems components
من اینو موقعی که داشتم دنبال یک سری مفاهیم در مورد کلاس دیاگرام  می گشتم دیدم. بهتر یه نگاهی به دو سه خط اول این بندازین
http://pantheon.generationcp.org/demeter/UML.html
البته شاید واقعا منبع موثقی نبوده !
اینو هم اضافه کنم که من ادعایی در این مورد ندارم و این مسیله واسه خودمم یک مقدار جای سوال داره

----------


## Inprise

UML و متدولوژی باز هم دو عبارت ناسازگار هستند .
UML یک زبان استاندارد تعریف و تشریح ویژگی است .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language

----------


## Modifier

دوستان عزیز لطفا دقت بیشتری کنید : 

کلمه *متدولوژِی* کلا یک واژه* ناماءنوس* برای این گونه مباحث است.

*methodology* *یعنی روش شناسی.*


*اصلا جمله "UML یک متدولوژی نیست" درست نیست چون کلمه متدولوژی جاش این جا نیست، ربطی نداره به این گونه مباحث.*

*خلاصه کلام :*

*RUP یک فرایند مهندسی نرم افزار است که معین میکند چه کسی مسئول چه کاری است و چگونه و در چه زمانی مسیولیت خود را انجام میدهد.*

*مزیت بزرگ این متد، استفاده از روش تکرار در تولید و مدیریت تولید نرم‌افزار است.* 

*در هر فاز ممکن است یک یا چند تکرار داشته باشیم.*

*در هر تکرار ، ما 9 دیسیپلین اصلی RUP را تکرار میکنیم.*

----------


## babak_bsn

با تشکر از همه دوستان 
بحث جالبیه !
خواندن قسمت *Models vs. Methodologies * از این سایت خالی از لطف نیست
http://www.omg.org/gettingstarted/what_is_uml.htm

----------


## illegalyasync

> دوستان عزیز لطفا دقت بیشتری کنید : 
> 
> کلمه *متدولوژِی* کلا یک واژه* ناماءنوس* برای این گونه مباحث است.
> 
> *methodology* *یعنی روش شناسی.*
> 
> 
> */.../*
> 
> ...


این که شد همون دوباره ;)
بهترین تعبیر برای rup مجموعه ای از روند ها و چرخه های مدیریتی و تولیدی هست

----------


## Modifier

> این که شد همون دوباره ;)


excuse me ,sir
این یه اشتباه ناخواسته بود.اصلاح شد

----------

